# Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€



## low- (28. August 2008)

*Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Moinsen,

so da ich mir in nächster Zeit nen neues Headset zulegen möchte ( und das nicht wieder son Fehlkauf sein soll wie mein Sharkoon Majestic 5.1  ) habe ich mal die Frage weclhes dieser Headsets besser ist.
Zur Auswahl stehen das 
Razer Piranha Gaming Headset und das Sennheiser PC 161.

Gibt es sonst noch andere gute Headsets in dieser Preisklasse?


----------



## duff (28. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ich habe ein Sharkoon 5.1 headset. die erste version....
inzwischen gibt es schon ein überarbeitetes modell:

Sharkoon Cosmic 5.1 Rev. 2 - www.neon24.de - neon COMPUTER - Hardware, Software, Computer, Notebooks, nova HIGH END PC

ich finde es einfach nur klasse. zocke meist Call of Duty 2 - man hört hier sehr genau aus welcher richtung der gegner kommt!
vor allesm ist günstiger als das medusa. preis leistung = top!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emmaspapa (28. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ich schwöre mittlerweile auf Sennheiser PC151. Das 161 ist natürlich noch besser. Aber kein Vergleichzu Medusa Sharkoon und Co. Die Ortung funktioniert mit dem Sennheiser besser und der Klang ist sowieso um Welten besser.


----------



## Maggats (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ich schwöre mittlerweile auf Sennheiser PC151. Das 161 ist natürlich noch besser. Aber kein Vergleichzu Medusa Sharkoon und Co. Die Ortung funktioniert mit dem Sennheiser besser und der Klang ist sowieso um Welten besser.



hab mir auch vor kurzem das pc 151 von sennheiser gekauft.

tragekomfort ist spitze und der klang ist besser als beim speedlink thebe²

das cosmic klingt allerdings wesentlich besser, aber dafür ist es sau schwer und sitzt es unbequem.

dieser lautstärkeregler am kabel hat mich verrückt gemacht, der ist so riesig und schwer.

ich würde mich an deiner stelle bei sennheiser umsehen.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ich hab das PC 161 () und ich sag dir:
KAUFEN.

Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen. Zu dem Preis einfach absoluter Hammer.

Schreib uns was es geworden ist,
Whoosaa


----------



## rabensang (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Kauf dir das Sennheiser.

Ich hab das PC 350 und muss sagen Sennheiser versteht was von gutem Sound.


----------



## Player007 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ich sag nur: PC151 
Geiler Sound, guter Preis und nen super Tragekomfort.

Gruß


----------



## grubsnek (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ich habe bzw. hatte sie beide: Medusa 5.1 und Sennheiser PC150

Ich finde das Sennheiser besser! 
Weil:
- es ist leichter und somit auch besser zu tragen
- hat ein besseres Mikrofon
- braucht keine Verstärkerbox, die man in Alufolie einwickeln muss, wenn man zockt und ein Handy in der Nähe hat
- hat zwar keinen 5.1 Sound aber trotzdem ist der Klang ausgezeichnet
- Qualitativ hochwertiger: Ich habe schon viele Beschwerden über das Medusa gelesen und tatsächlich, auch meines ging nach 1,5 Jahren kaputt. Mein Sennheiser ist seit 2-3 Jahren im Einsatz ohne zu mucken


----------



## KoRsE (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ganz klar: Sennheiser! Klang ist einfach 
Hab mir das PC 151 geholt, da mir das 161 verhältnismäßig zu teuer war und hab es bis jetzt definitv nicht bereut!


----------



## Lee (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Wirklich, nimm den Senni. Habe mir auch das PC 151 geholt. Der Klang ist echt nicht sehr schlecht für die 30 Öcken die ich bezahlt habe. das Mikro ist gut.


----------



## low- (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Oki, *danke* schonmal für eure Tips !!! Aber trotzdem noch nen paar Fragen: Und hat niemand das Razer Headset? Weil das ist ja auch ungefähr genauso teuer wie das PC151. Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem PC151 und dem PC161? Weil von den Technischen Daten und vom Aussehen seh ich da keinen Unterschied =-O!


----------



## rEpLaYmEr (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

also ich hab das Sennheiser PC160 und ich muss sagen, dass es von der Qualität einfach erhaben ist. Klanglich sowie Materialtechnisch einfach Top.
Von dem Razer hab ich bisher nix gutes gehört. Vertrau einfach auf Sennheiser, da kannste nix falsch machen


----------



## Pokerclock (29. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



low- schrieb:


> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem PC151 und dem PC161? Weil von den Technischen Daten und vom Aussehen seh ich da keinen Unterschied =-O!



Habe selbst das PC161. Die Microphone sind die gleichen. Auf Anfrage bei Sennheiser hieß es, dass die Membrane unterschiedlich wären und eine andere (vermutlich hochwertigere) Frequenzweiche eingesetzt wird. Das war dann der Kaufgrund für das PC161.

Noch was. Kauf dir Klinke. Kein USB.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Noch was. Kauf dir Klinke. Kein USB.


 
Stimmt. Hab ich vergessen... Nimm Klinke. Kannste sogar an den MP3-Player anschliessen


----------



## Fransen (30. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Mein Favourit in der Klasse ist das PC161.
Top Sound.
Klasse Verarbeitung.
Super Tragecomfort.


Selbst hatte ich bis vor kurzem das PC151, es war auch ein super Headset, es war nur nach vielen "Lan's" einfach abgenutzt.

Nun habe ich mir das SteelSeries 5H für Zuhause und das 3H für "Lan's" gekauft.


----------



## unhurt (30. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ich empfehle dir das *Sennheiser PC151*
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Sound - Headsets - Sennheiser PC 151


----------



## low- (30. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Bist du den zufrieden mit dem 5H? Weil das kostet ja auch nur 58€! Und würdest du sagen es sei besser als das PC161! Weil ich persönlich mag Ohrumschließende Headsets lieber.


----------



## emmaspapa (31. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



low- schrieb:


> Bist du den zufrieden mit dem 5H? Weil das kostet ja auch nur 58€! Und würdest du sagen es sei besser als das PC161! Weil ich persönlich mag Ohrumschließende Headsets lieber.



Das 161 ist sicherlich besser als das 151, aber ohrumschliessend sind sie beide nicht.


----------



## low- (31. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ich weiß  Deshalb wollt ich ja mal kurz wissen wie gut das SteelSeries 5H ist, weil das ist ja Ohrmuschelumschließend! Sonst hohl ich mir einfach morgen das PC161


----------



## Fransen (31. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



low- schrieb:


> Ich weiß  Deshalb wollt ich ja mal kurz wissen wie gut das SteelSeries 5H ist, weil das ist ja Ohrmuschelumschließend! Sonst hohl ich mir einfach morgen das PC161



Mit dem 5H bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

Der Tragekomfort ist besser als der des PC151. (wie gesagt bedeckt die komplette Ohrmuschel).

Von außen trüben auch so gut wie keine Geräusche den Hörgenuss.

Ob es dir gefällt musst du wissen, manche kommen besser mit der Form des PC161 klar, manche mit der des 5H.

Der Sound ist meiner Meinung nach, einfach Klasse.


Dazu kommen dann noch so Spielereien wie ausziehbares Mikrofon, das Headset ist für den Transport zerlegbar etc.


----------



## low- (31. August 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Gibt es sonst Test wo die beiden Headsets direkt mit einander verglichen werden?!


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Also ich muss nochmal was zum PC161 sagen. Ich teile es auf in Spiele und Musik

*Spiele*

Auch wenn es ein Stereo Headset ist, ist die Ortung der Einheiten sehr gut zu vollziehen. In Spielen ist mir eine gewisse "Bassschwäche" aufgefallen, die aber zugunsten der Details geht. Ich frage mich, ob das gewollt ist? Warscheinlich, denn eine Explosion oder ein Schuss im RealLife hört sich eher hell und "durchstechend" an. Wer einfach nur Bass beim töten haben will, wird mit dem Headset keinen Spaß haben. Neutralitätsfanatiker bekommen aber ihren Höhepunkt.

*Musik*

Eins vorweg. Ich höre sowohl Metal (Rammstein, Nightwish, Metallica), als auch verschiedene Dance,Techno und House Lieder. Ich bin also kein Fanboy von irgendwas.

Wer gerne Metal hört wird von dem Headset enttäuscht werden. Es fehlt einfach der Drum. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Musik. Ja, wer hört schon Metal mit Kopfhörern? Aber das hat seine guten Seiten. Die Frequenzen von Gitarrenschlägen und Explosionen liegt ungefähr bei 500-1000hz. Es ist also durchaus reproduzierbar, was ich subjektive meine. Melodic Metal und teilweise auch Gothic spielen oftmals mit Orchestern (Nightwish!). Hier wird der Fan nicht enttäuscht. Es ist absolut jedes Detail zu hören.

Bei Dance und Techno sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Wer Bass will kriegt Bass. Das ist schon genial was das Ding zaubert. Ich empfehle dringend die Finger von irgendwelchen EQs zu lassen. "Standard" das reicht aus. Auch bei höheren Lautstärken bleibt der Bass soweit voll und trocken. Ganz besonders finde ich das Ding bei typischen Trance-Liedern. Hohe Frauenstimme mit BUMM-BUMM. Kein verzerren der Stimme ist zu hören. Oftmals leider bei Billig-Lausprechern/Kopfhörer zu vernehmen. Aber hier nicht.

Hoffe konnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## low- (1. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Das höhrt sich doch geil an!  Danke!!! Dann wirds jetz wohl das PC161 werden, weil mich Bass eh meistens nur nervt 
*Nen extra Danke an Pokerclock!*


----------



## SilentKilla (1. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Also ich finde Metal und Hardrock lassen sich auf meinem HD 595 von Sennheiser wunderbar genießen und ich habe keinen EQ eingeschaltet. Sogar Techno etc. lässt sich echt gut genießen (du siehst Pokerclock, wir haben den exakt gleichen Musikgeschmack ) Meine KH kommen vom Bass her sogar tiefer, als mein Teufel Concept 2.1


----------



## bleifuß90 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Also ich finde Metal und Hardrock lassen sich auf meinem HD 595 von Sennheiser wunderbar genießen und ich habe keinen EQ eingeschaltet. Sogar Techno etc. lässt sich echt gut genießen (du siehst Pokerclock, wir haben den exakt gleichen Musikgeschmack ) Meine KH kommen vom Bass her sogar tiefer, als mein Teufel Concept 2.1



Dem kann ich mich nur anchließen. Das HD 595 ist ein Traum. Es zaubert dir einen Bass ins Ohr, sagenhaft. Und Details, wenn ich mit denen als ein Film schau, kommen ganz feine Details hervor, die ich voher mit meinen 5.1 Boxen nie gehört habe. Da dreh ich mich als schonmal im Zimmer rum weil ich nicht sagen kann wo jetzt das Geräusch her kam.


----------



## SilentKilla (1. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> ...Da dreh ich mich als schonmal im Zimmer rum weil ich nicht sagen kann wo jetzt das Geräusch her kam.



Das hab ich auch schon öfter erlebt. Da muss ich manchmal die KH abnehmen und nochmal horchen, ob das net doch von woanders kam. Sennheiser hat das wirklich spitze gelöst, dass kein Im-Kopf-Effekt entsteht.


----------



## low- (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Aber leider hab ich grade keine ~110€ für das HD595


----------



## Pokerclock (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Außerdem ist das HD595 kein Headset mehr. Alternative wäre das PC350, wenn es teurer sein soll.


----------



## low- (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Ja! Aber sonst könnte man sich ja noch son Stand Micro hohlen dann würd das auch gehen! Aber wie gesagt viel zu teuer für mich  Und wahrscheinlich auch über dem was ich brauche^^


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Es gibt auch Ansteckmikros...

Aber das HD 595 ist ne Anschaffung für ne halbe Ewigkeit. Danach kommt mir der KH AKG K 701 samt KHV ins Haus


----------



## low- (3. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Also verkaufst du dein HD595 dann?! =.D


----------



## SilentKilla (6. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*



low- schrieb:


> Also verkaufst du dein HD595 dann?! =.D



So lange willst du bestimmt nicht warten


----------



## low- (6. September 2008)

*AW: Gutes Gaming Headset für ~50€*

Wer weiß  Ich brauch jetzt eh erstmal GELD!!!


----------

